# POC Wintertime Limit - 12/17/17



## rclester89 (Jun 16, 2010)

Got a late start but the fish must have too! At the first spot by 9:00 out by 10:30 with a 4 man limit. 3 over 22" with the biggest right at 24".


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Nice work fellas.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Good job


----------



## W E H (Aug 2, 2012)

where was that picture taken? 

i miss POC and was trying to figure out the location by the houses and i can't place it.

thanks


----------



## rclester89 (Jun 16, 2010)

W E H said:


> where was that picture taken?
> 
> i miss POC and was trying to figure out the location by the houses and i can't place it.
> 
> thanks


Off Stella near froggy's


----------



## W E H (Aug 2, 2012)

rclester89 said:


> Off Stella near froggy's


nice stringer!


----------



## HoustonFisher4 (Aug 10, 2017)

Great catch


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Really nice catch.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work!!!


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Solid Stringer! Well done Sir.


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice job


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

We're yall fishing a shallow Sport boat? I think I seen yall.


----------



## EliteBoatStorage (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice Fish Guys!


----------

